# New Books Confirmed at FantasyCon



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This just in from FantasyCon:



Facebook said:


> - Guy has written a Primarchs novel, 'Perturabo: The Hammer of Olympia'. It features the early days of his upbringing by the Tyrant of Lochos, and also his vengeful decimation of the populace once they rebel against the Imperium later on.
> - Gav is writing a Primarchs novel focusing on Lorgar.
> - David is planning a Primarchs novel focusing on Ferrus Manus.
> - Laurie announced his SMB novel 'Slaughter at Giant's Coffin', which while 40k also has many links to the Heresy and particularly the events surrounding the Pharos.


The Primarchs stuff is self-explanatory, but the SMB novel that Laurie announced is about the Battle of Miral, where the Scythes of the Emperor met Hive Fleet Kraken in battle after the Devouring of Sotha.



They lost. Bad.



LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am actually most excited by _Slaughter at Giant's Coffin_out of the bunch, being the only one that is not a 55€ novella. Somewhat looking forward to _Perturabo: Hammer of Olympia_ as well, whereas I somewhat dread what Thorpe will do with Aurelian. I fear it will fall quite flat after the characters portrayals in ADBs books.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah I'm very suspicious to some authors tackling the Primarchs in their own series. Book 1 was mediochre even though Annandale stayed true to their personality. But it contained very little Guilliman. Book 2 and 3 looks more promising.


----------

